

Quantum Cosmology, M-theory and the Anthropic Principle  - bootload
http://www.hawking.org.uk/index.php/lectures/physicscolloquiums/68

======
mitmatt
Lee Smolin argues pretty concretely and convincingly that the anthropic
principle cannot be science because it cannot yield falsifiable predictions:

<http://arxiv.org/abs/hep-th/0407213>

On a side note, his book "The Trouble with Physics" is a great (though very
pop-physicsy) read on the history and philosophy of physics.

------
bediger
A paper that argues against any "fine tuning" of the universe to support life:
[http://search.arxiv.org:8081/paper.jsp?r=1101.2444&qid=n...](http://search.arxiv.org:8081/paper.jsp?r=1101.2444&qid=null&qs=anthropic+principle&byDate=1)

I'm not sure how arxiv.org work, but the paper is arXiv:1101.2444 just in
case.

------
sili
On a side note, the banner for his site is interesting. One would guess that a
person his notoriety does not need to explain who he is; Britney Spears does
not describe herself as "performer Britney Spears", just the name is enough. I
think that shows a string level of humbleness.

